# ASTANA To Ride TREK?



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

Anybody else hear this rumor?

Why? To get back into the ProTour? why not buy out the remainder of Felts contract with Slipstream. Maybe more money, maybe not, but a whole lot less bad press.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I haven't heard that, but it easy to speculate because Johan is speculated to be going over to Astana with Levi, Contador and others. Also BMC dropped sponsorship with Astana leaving no bike sponsor and Trek has no sponsor. Scott Daubert, Road Bike Manager of Trek, said that they did not want to step on feet at Felt, and will respect there sponsorship deal with Slipstream till 2009. My opinion is that I would not like to see the American Trek company who has had a great relationship with an American team switch over to a Kazach team. I would rather see Trek wait till Splipstream is open, I think it will be good for the two americans to build a new relationship, a dope free one. It sends a good message and it would be good for Trek as they are trying to be advocates in there own right now.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

i hope trek gets on it now..


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Trek can sponsor both.....


----------

